
Uncleftish Beholding – A Text Written in “Anglish” - carrozo
https://warwick.ac.uk/fac/cross_fac/complexity/people/students/dtc/students2011/maitland/fun/
======
carrozo
_Uncleftish Beholding (1989) is a short text written by Poul Anderson. It is
written using a form of 'Anglish' or pure English, using almost exclusively
words of Germanic origin. Where most of the Germanic languages retain their
own words for scientific concepts, English has adopted a huge number of words
from other languages. This essay was intended to illustrate what the English
language might look like if it had not received its considerable number of
loanwords from other languages, particularly Latin, Greek and French._

